# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Zipflbobrennen Semmering am 16.1.2010

## Vuntzam

www.zauberberg.at/de/zauberbe...page/ziplfbob/
nimmt jemand ausm board teil, war voriges jahr wer dabei? wie wars?

----------


## mankra

Von wo bis wo geht das Rennen?
Den ganzen Hügel runter?

----------

